# Linksys WAG54GS Wireless Problems



## magicbusdriver (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

Wondered if you could help. Running ibook g4 with OS 10.4.11. I have a Linksys WAG54GS router, which was running well with both ethernet and wireless connections. No longer ! If I connect via the ethernet port, the router works. However, I can connect to the router via the airport card, but it says that I am not connected to the internet. Weird ! It finds the router but can't connect to the interenet. If I plug in the ethernet cable, all is well again. I have rebooted the ibook and the router (both via the linksys 192.168.1.1 page, and with the reset button on the router). It was working, now it doesn't. 

Any clues ?

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Yellowbeard (Feb 6, 2008)

Make sure your iBook Wireless card is pulling a good IP address from the Router.  I have been having this problem with 10.5 where I can ping the router, but with DHCP set up I am not pulling an IP address.  Then I have to toggle the AirPort on and off and try the renew DHCP button if none of that works I mannually enter the settings and that always does the trick.  After working for awhile I will switch it back to DHCP and it works??  Don't know why but it works.


----------



## maruzzo (Feb 22, 2008)

Similar problem here!
Since I made the latest Leopard upgrade 10.5.2, on my MacBooPro Intel 2 duo 2.6 Mhz, I cannot access my wireless network at home. I use a D-Link 635 router and although my wife's PCs (2 IBM ThinkPad) and my daughter's iPod Touch have no problem getting through to the Internet, the MacBookPro does get an IP address assigned but just won't go through. It even manages to block my router at times, which then needs to be restarted. When I connect to a ethernet port, of course all goes well, although I still notice some slowdown.Of course, none of this use to happen before the upgrade, nor with my "old" G4 1.66 mhz running on Tiger. I have done all I could as far as my knowledge goes, that is : reinstalling the 10.5.2 upgrade, rebooted many times the router and I even reinstalled the lated firmware to it...to no avail. Also, we have a wireless network at the office to which th MacBookPro connects in a stable manner. So, I supect this could be a problem with 802.1N protocol on both the Mac and the router not getting along that well. has anyone had a similar problem? Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 22, 2008)

I have read about this problem over at this Apple Discussions thread: 



			
				Sermonator said:
			
		

> I too found that dropping back to g restored my connection, however, after reading some of the other posts I tried a fix that gets N working again. Go into the settings for the router. Choose the "Advanced" tab at the top and then the "Advanced Wireless" at the left. Change the RTS Threshold to 2306 and the Fragmentation Threshold to 2306. Go to the "Setup" tab and then choose "Wireless Settings" at the left. Change back to "Mixed 802.11n, 802.11g, and 802.11b". Then choose "Save Settings". The router will reboot.
> After performing this my Macbook connected again. This is with a D-Link Dir625 router.


----------

